# Crimson tide



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

I bought a trio of these a while back they were labled as Astatotilapia sp. crimson tide but the only crimson tide in the profiles section was a Pundamilia I would like a positive Id before I start moving out the juvies, here's a couple of pics


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Those are very nice Pundamilia sp "Crimson Tides"

Kevin


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Kevin
I kept comparing mine to the profile pics and I could see a lot of similarity in the pattern and color but just wasn't sure


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

They have alot of red they are of a very high quality, OR unfortunately they could be hybrids to a nyereri. I hope you got them from a good, reliable source.


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

dementedarego said:


> They have alot of red they are of a very high quality, OR unfortunately they could be hybrids to a nyereri. I hope you got them from a good, reliable source.


I just checked all the nyereri profiles didn't see any similarities that jumped out at me the Ruti Is. had a lot of red but that was all I could find. Why do you think they could be crossed with a nyereri ? My source is good he would not knowingly sell me hybrids.


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

If he is a good source then It is pure.

Crimson tides are similar to nyereri species in pattern, and I have high amounts of red accomplished by both pure, and hybrid lines.

A Good souce is a thumbs up. Congrats.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

dementedarego said:


> If he is a good source then It is pure.
> 
> Crimson tides are similar to nyereri species in pattern, and I have high amounts of red accomplished by both pure, and hybrid lines.
> 
> A Good souce is a thumbs up. Congrats.


Looking on the internet, I've heard that the Crimson Tide is actually some sort of Pundamilia hybrid, and it does not occur naturally in Lake Victoria. If this is true, would it really matter if they are hybridized with nyererei?


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

This article discusses the possibility of Crimson tide being a hybrid:
http://www.cichlidae.com/section.php?n=ff&id=121


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

The part of the article you're referring to is:



> There is some speculation that the "crimson tide" might not be a wild occurring species but rather a product of accidental hybridizing.


It is a possibility, but no one knows for sure. I certainly wouldn't recommend crossing them with anything else under the pretense that they're already a hybrid. There are lots of wonderful fish in the hobby with unknown origins. I'd hate to think people would disregard them because we don't know enough about them.


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

Crimson tide is described as a fish collected by DeMason 1996 , better name for this should be red snout nyererei !

But I agree with Dave suggestions , if we are not sure what we have into our hands , it doesn't mean it is necessary an hybrid but we may not cross it with others!

Here the fish doesn't match with the standard crimson tide but still have something like a red snout and a grey light back colour, so could be some kind of variation

Sorry (for my bad English), 
=====================
www.haplochromis.org


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

dementedarego said:


> ... OR unfortunately they could be hybrids to a nyereri. I hope you got them from a good, reliable source.


OR could they be hybrids to a Pundamilia Redhead? :-?


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

they are crimnson tide or as so properly pionted out red snout nyereri


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

they are crimnson tide or as so properly pionted out red snout nyereri


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

deadman said:


> they are crimnson tide or as so properly pionted out red snout nyereri


Are you saying that it's another color variety of the species Pundamilia nyereri?


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

If you have the book of Ole Seehausen see at pg 44 , there is a crimson tide ( with a lot of red ) -
To explain a bit more Pundamilia crimson tide is the valid name , but Ole Seehausen would have been choosen as better name 'red snout nyererei' , cause of this unique feature of this specie!!


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

i havent read all the littature on this bout my understanding is that it is not a variation on the diffrent nyereri species, most of them are very similare in appearances but only by location. here are some threads that may help with this issue.
http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/h ... php?t=7218


----------

